# Happy New Year from all of us in the Animal Lifeline UK Team



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*To everyone from all of us in the Animal Lifeline UK Team.*

*







to each and everyone of you that helped us to help an animal in some shape or form this year without you we couldn't have saved the 100s of animals we have this year so







everyone*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

happy new year to you kj and to animal lifeline lets just hope 2012 will be better?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Jenny


----------

